# alles auf englisch und trotzdem euro - geht das?

## sepp

also. von RH7.3 her bin ich es gewohnt, dass ich LANG=en_US.iso885915 eingestellt habe, und somit alle programe auf englisch sind, ich aber trotzdem das euro symbol (und den cent nicht zu vergessen) angezeigt bekomme. leider hat gentoo diese locale nicht. also, dachte ich mir, machst halt en_IE@euro (irland mit euro), doch irgendwie geht unter X kein eurosymbol. (für die normale textconsole hab ich ja lat0-sun16 eingestellt, und da geht euro und cent einwandfrei).  der cent geht aber. komisch, oder? des liegt ja dann wohl am fontset. nur weiss ich leider nicht, wo ich das einstellen kann. ausserdem regt es mich auf, dass ich in evolution zb, im "neue-mail-schreiben"-fenster euro und cent angezeigt bekomme, aber im "suchen-nach-mail"-fenster immer nur dieser blede kringel mit den 4 strichen erscheint. man muss doch X generell iso885915 beibringen und dann gnome sagen können, dass es sich daran halten soll.

für jegliche tipps bin ich dankbar.

sepp

----------

## batnator

mit der lc variable in der /etc/profile

```
export LANG="en_IE@euro"
```

solltest Du die Sprache auf englisch mit euro setzen können. 

Dann solltest Du noch in der Datei /etc/rc.conf folgenden Eintrag setzen

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"
```

Schick, ein Reboot und es sollte funktionieren.

 :Question: 

----------

## sepp

[quote="batnator"]mit der lc variable in der /etc/profile

```
export LANG="en_IE@euro"
```

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"
```

des hab ich doch gemacht (siehe auch posting oben). aber unter X wird die locale en_IE@euro einfach ignoriert. wenn ich da ein terminal aufmache und locale eingebe, dann habe ich en_US.

es muss doch auch einfach eine möglichkeit geben, X zu sagen, dass es nur ISO885915 fonts verwenden soll, oder?

----------

## Peter

Versuch mal folgendes:

xterm aufmachen

echo $LANG (wahrscheinlich leer)

in /etc/X11/sessions in dem betreffenden  Sessionscript, z.B. kde-3.0.2 folgendes vor den start von /usr/kde/3/bin/startkde eintragen:

export LANG="en_IE@euro"

Gruss

Peter

----------

